# How to access a number plate for a IH 454



## mystiblonde2011 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a roadless International Harvester 454 sitting on my driveway. I have the engine number and skid number etc. Does anyone know of who I can get in touch with to find out the year of production, so I can obtain a number plate for it.


----------

